# Saving Fry!!



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey guys! So every time my fish give birth I don't get the fry. (I know they gave birth because they get thinner a week or so later.) But I guess my fish just always eat the fry because I never get to see them!! Is there a way I could protect them if I'm not there when the mother fish gives birth?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The best way is to take the fat ready-to-pop female and put her in a separate container full of plants, real or fake, but bushy, where the fry can hide after birth. It should have a little filter and everything. I recommend those clear-ish plastic Sterilite tubs you find at WalMart. They make excellent fishtanks and are super cheap. Fill it 1/3 with clumpy bushy plants like hornwort, anacharis or java moss and attach a cheap little filter. It will usually take several days, but eventually you'll have a "tank" full of fry. In fact, this method works so well that before you know it you'll be up to your ears in them.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

I recommend lots of hiding places in the main tank as an alternate that I prefer.
If you have lots of bushy plants and hiding places, some of the fry WILL survive - the strongest smartest healthiest ones. Of course, if you have any super-predatory fish (angelfish, clown loaches) forget that idea! 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Also those breeding chamber things work well, but be sure to get a big one.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am currently breeding black moscow guppies....no breeding traps or chambers...just lots of hornwort..i have about 200 or so now..they will be going outside for breeding this summer...again..nothing but lots and lots of plants...
that's all you need....like TOS said , get one of those $6.00 15 or 20 gallon totes and use it..


----------

